# Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Sea World in Orlando



## Miss Marty (Jan 30, 2006)

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Sea World 
International Center - Orlando Florida * 

We arrived at the Hilton Grand Vacation 
on Sunday January 29th, 2006  at 5 PM

We were greeted by the guard and 
instructed to go to the Main Lobby

We had called and requested:
Top Floor - Recently Refurbished - Non Smoking 
Our requests were meet but our unit was not ready 
until really late - Seven - 7 PM 

Our unit is painted a Pastel Yellow with new Blue Color Carpet
White Kitchen Cabinets & new Beige Color Kitchen Appliances

The living room TV is a Sony (Big Screen TV) 
and has a DVD Player and Stereo System..

Each of the Three Bedrooms have a - TV - DVD - Telephone
We have an end unit with a beautiful (full) view of Sea World
and a size view of the Adult Pool & a partial parking lot view

Monday`s weather - in the mid 60`s with a light drizzle 

We will be here at the HGVC for the next two (2) weeks
January 29 - February 12, 2006 -  Phone 407-239-0100


----------



## happybaby (Jan 30, 2006)

Marty
We have a 3 br BB thru RCI for May 21.  I called and requested a room near the main pool.  Is that where you are?  Which building?  Would love a view of Sea World.   Smoking room    well, I'm working on quitting and my d. can get by w/o .  Are all those rooms non-smoking just in case? Or scattered thru out the resort area?
Get some pics and post when you get back
Have fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 31, 2006)

Marty we are going march 4th.

I am allergic to smoke so non smoking is a must. we have two units (2 bedroom )reserved through Sfx and would like to get them near the main pool since we will have 5 kids and 4 adults.

what should we ask for i was getting ready to call them. i am an hgvc member so i hope they will honor my requests.

thanks

Jim


----------



## spiceycat (Jan 31, 2006)

another great review.

this is one of my favorite timeshares!!!


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 31, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> another great review.
> 
> this is one of my favorite timeshares!!!



Spicy i am surprised to see a DVC owner saying good things about a non dvc Orlando resort. i thought DVC owners always stayed on property.Why do you like hgvc sea world so much ?

I bought hgvc because of the other places they have and figured it was the next best thing in Orlando.

P.S. i stayed at the landmark in October. very nice location. Not gold crown but i would rather stay there than the Marriott in PCB any day. What do they say location, location, location.

Warm weather and no crowds the first week of October.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club - Sea World - Building 7*

*February 1, 2006*

This is our Fourth (4th) Stay to The Hilton Grand Vacation Club 
at Sea World in the Past 6 years - September 1999 - Jan 2006

This is Our First RCI Exchange into the Resort
The first three were using the AFVC Gov Plan 

The HGVC Sea World has put in 
Free High Speed Wireless Internet
You can go wireless or use a cable

They change the Internet access code 
the first of the month 

Local Phone calls are .50 
and 800 calls are also free

Our unit has a Sony (Older) Large Screen TV with DVD Player
and a Sharp CD/tape player - Stereo System with 2 Speakers

The Television in the Master Bedroom is 
Philips (19 or 20 inch) made in April 2000
with a converter box to add on a DVD

The Television in the Second Bedroom is a
Philips (smaller size unit) made in Oct 1998

The Kitchen appliances are made by GE

Our unit was surface clean - However, it is/was not up to HGVC 
Standards. They sent someone out to clean out the duck work 
and replaced the extremely dirty air conditioner/furnace filter (only)
after finding lots of dirt and dust on the filter and cool air returns

The curtains in the second bedroom are old 
and a layer of dust was on the valance
They forgot to replace the curtains in this room 
when they did the basic light refurnishing..

All the other rooms have brand new drapes and curtains


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 1, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> Spicy i am surprised to see a DVC owner saying good things about a non dvc Orlando resort. i thought DVC owners always stayed on property.Why do you like hgvc sea world so much ?
> 
> I bought hgvc because of the other places they have and figured it was the next best thing in Orlando.
> 
> ...



I have owned DVC since 93 - so now with my SA I am looking at others timeshares in the area.

besides I love SW!!!

I disliked for a while (long story - security guard problems) - but hey I still love SW.

this place is great for SW - you can actually walk to it!

it is a lovely resort!

I brought my Landmark from someone here! It was a great deal for both of us. My nephew wanted Panama City Beach so I was looking for something in that area. I have only stayed there once - he has stayed there twice - but it trades wonderful with II. I have been told it does not trade will with RCI... so guess who the management is pushing RCI....some people don't understand exchange system.

I own a floating week at Landmark - so this year it is the first week in April, my nephew's spring break. They also have off the second or third week in Sept - but he didn't like it in Sept. I am hoping he likes it better for Spring Break - feel for his poor mother who must go with him.... 5 teenagers in Spring Break in PCB....


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 1, 2006)

Marty I put in my request for non smoking refurbished room. Near the main pool.

My kids are 10,9,5 so close to the pool is kind of important.

They told me that the units  1,2 near the pool dont have two bedrooms.
Units 3,4,5 were closer but have not been remodeled yet
Units 6,7 were remodeled but not near the pool.

Given the age of my kids should i stick with units 3,4 or 5? Will i need to drive anyway ? If it is not a easy walk from 3,4,5 than i would opt for biuldinng 6,7 and drive.

what do you think ?

thanks

Jim


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 1, 2006)

it is not a far walk

there is another pool - but I think it might be adult pool only -very boring....

here is a map

http://www.tug1.net/pics/flpics/fl-hgvc.jpg

HGVC build up not wide....

on the map is not correct - they were building two new ones where the preview center was...


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pools*

The HGVC Main Pool is located behind the Lobby Check In 
and Owners Lounge.  It is beautiful and has a waterfalls.

The Second Pool is for adults only and 
is located beside the building we are in
It is located between buildings 7 and 8

The weather today was beautiful!
Sunny with temps around 75 degress
Not a cloud in the sky - Perfect Day

We took our car to the Hess Station on 
Disney and got Gas and a Car Wash.. 

We went to Disney`s Magic Kingdom and spent about 8 hours
We took lots of photos and rode several rides.. 
Space Mountain - The People Mover - The Hall of Presidents

We had a nice lunch at Cosmic Rays - 1/2 Roasted Chicken
Mashed Potatos and Carrotts - Lettuce & Tomato - Soda 

As the sun went down - we stopped at the Main Street Bakery for
Hot Coffee & Hot Chocolate and Ghirardelli`s Milk Chocolate Squares


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 2, 2006)

*02-01-2006*

Today we went to Epcot 
The weather was warm and windy 
The Temp here at 6 PM is 78 degrees

We rode Space Ship Earth and went to see The Living Seas Exhibit
We had photos taken with Micky & Minnie 
Pluto & Donald and Chip & Dale and others

We looked at the Disney Pins 
SpiceyCat they have a beautiful pin for the Kennel Club 
with Pluto and a little black and white cat.. Really cute

Afterward we came back to The Hilton Grand Vacation Club for Lunch
We had - Grille - Ham - Cheese - Turkey - Sandwiches & Fresh Fruit 
We ate out on the patio over looking the parking lot and Sea World.. 

We are on our way down to the Pool Side Bar for Virgin Pina Coladas

The HGVC Sea World (and Tuscany) Resort has the best pools in the area


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 2, 2006)

*What About Vistana Villages & Cypress Pointe?*



			
				Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> The HGVC Sea World (and Tuscany) Resort has the best pools in the area


There's an outstanding _Volcano Pool_ over at Cypress Pointe Resort At Lake Buena Vista. 

Vistana Villages has a spectacular island & waterfall pool with gently sloping "zero-depth" ramp for gradual entry. 

Hard to leave those 2 off any list of Orlando's best pools. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Marty -

Is that secondary pool now actually designated "adults only"?  We've stayed there several times (though not in the last year or so) and it was always a quieter pool, but children were certainly allowed.  My little girl swam in it several times.

Cindy


----------



## suzanne (Feb 3, 2006)

We have reservations for a 2 bedroom checking in on May 14th. How early should we request a refurbished non smoking unit? Non smoking is a must due to allergies. We don't mind walking or driving to the pool, with no kids on our trip, being close to pool is not a issue for us. Which would be best area for us to request?

Suzanne


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 3, 2006)

*February 3, 2006*

The HGVC Sea World has several Golf Cart Style Vehicles 
that transport guests to the pools and around the resort 

The I-Ride Trolley Stop is located just outside the property
and it appears to run every 30 minutes on the hour/half hr


Note: If you are staying in a Studio
2 Sets of Washer & Dryers on Level 2

Short I Checked with the Front Desk 
All Units have Free Internet Access

*Vistana Villages has a beautiful pool


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 3, 2006)

*Photos of the Interior of our Three Bedroom Suite*

Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Sea World 
Devonshire Bldg - 3 Bedrooms & 3 Baths 

View Our HGVC at Sea World Photos at Kodak Gallery
Click on Link - Click on Play > Slideshow - 12 Photos 


http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh..._speed=1&Uc=9qo2o76f.4juy4xpj&Uy=-wte5zt&Ux=0


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice photos.

I will be sure to request a refurbished unit


----------



## short (Feb 3, 2006)

*Wired internet?*

Marty,

You mentioned above that the units have both wireless and wired HS internet access.  Do you know if this is the case in all the units, including the studios?  I am specifically interested in the wired conection as I am going there in November.  My corporate network access does not always work right with wireless ( a latency problem, as if I know what that is) so I am in need of wired access.

Thanks 

Short


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 6, 2006)

*Sunday, February 5, 2006*

Sunday, we had to go down to the Front Desk to re-register for 
our (2nd) second week here at The Hilton Grand Vacation Club 
across from beautiful Sea World Amusement Park 

It just took a few minutes to get our new cards & keys 
and new Parking Permit - We did not have to change units


We went to Arabian Nights Six O`Clock Dinner & Show 
It was not crowded - since it was - Super Bowl Sunday


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 6, 2006)

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club*

Monday - February 6, 2006
Sunny and Nice.. Temps almost 70 degrees
Cooler in the Morning and Late Afternoon...

Lunch at a little Chinese Restaurant off Sand Lake
Went to Disney`s - MGM Studios in the Afternoon
Tonight we ordered a Medium Pan Pizza with Cheese & Sausage
from the Pizza Hut here at the Hilton Grand Vacation Club

HGVC:  Deli/Grocery Store - Pizza Hut - Patio Bar & Grille


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 7, 2006)

What has the cleaning schedule been like?


----------



## shagnut (Feb 7, 2006)

I see the schrabbit got her pic made with the mouse himself!! Beautiful resort. !!  shaggy


----------



## Vodo (Feb 7, 2006)

Marty -

I'm having trouble getting e-mail to you (had several holds for you a couple of days ago, and I don't think you received my e-mails about them).  Also couldn't reply to your message today.  Received some odd AOL error message.

Cindy


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 8, 2006)

Marty

What are the sales guys offering if you take the tour and sales pitch for the new hgvc.

We are coming in march and could use some universal tickets.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2006)

*Tour*

We took the tour in September at 
The Hilton Grand Vacation Club 
on International Drive - Tuscany 
They never called to invite us this time


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2006)

*Sleeping ... Arrangements*

We have a Three Bedroom Suite - 

The Master Bed has a King Size Mattress & Box Spring
It is Really Comfortable -  Four (4)  Brand New Pillows

The Second Bedroom has Two Queen Size Beds
That is the one they forget to replace the curtains in

The Third Bedroom is designed like a Studio 
One Queen Size Bed and a Sleep Sofa

So guess where I slept last night

In The Living Room - On The Couch... 
Everytime I laid down - my nose would run
So I sat up in bed with 3 Pillows behind me
Until I gave up and moved into the Living Room

It was very comfortable and at least I didn`t keep 
Bill up all night ....


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 9, 2006)

*The newest building*

(#11) is under construction.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Extra Magic hours*

While staying at OKW last week, we did enjoy the extra magic hours for Magic Kingdom.  We stayed almost until closing and rode everything in those three hours, some rides twice.  It was amazing.  The later it got, the fewer people.  I cannot remember a time when we were able to ride so much in so short a time.

If the evening is chilly, just wear jeans and a jacket.  Orlando is rarely cold enough to keep us from going to Disney, although we were there six years ago when they had record lows and freezing temperatures for about five nights in a row.  It was cold the entire trip, but that was the first week of January, so that would be a more likely time of year for such cold temps.

Of course, you have bronchitis, Marti, so you are probably not feeling up to cool evenings.    

It's nice that you have a larger unit at OKW.  We had a studio that we rented from a DVC owner.  The unit was small and had a tiny bathtub.  We went from Summer Bay, with a whirlpool bathtub for two, to a studio.  Well, the units were very drastically different.

They have wires available for free internet access at OKW, so keep us informed on the crowds at Disney. They are a little worse at this time of year, due to the Daytona car races that happen about now.  We were there last year during this particular week.  I was surprised because I thought the numbers would be down in February.

Have fun!


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 10, 2006)

*3 weeks and counting*

were coming in 3 weeks to hgvc

are the pools heated? is the water warm enough for swimming ?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 10, 2006)

*Q:*

How many Hilton Grand Vacation Club (Sea World) Points 
Does it take reserve a Three Bedroom Unit for a full week


----------



## jmatias (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Marty,

Hope you are feeling better.  Just wanted to say that I enjoy reading your daily reports.    

Hope the weather warms up for your next stop at OKW!


----------



## Carl D (Feb 10, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> How many Hilton Grand Vacation Club (Sea World) Points
> Does it take reserve a Three Bedroom Unit for a full week


I give up... How many?

This IS a joke,... isn't it??? Kinda like the Tootsie Pop thing?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 10, 2006)

*Feb 10*

The weather today was a little warmer and less windy
We went to Disney`s Animal Kingdom for a few hours


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 10, 2006)

*Feb 10*

The Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Sea World 
was our first Timeshare Vacation

We have stayed here for a total of 5 weeks 
From: September 1999 until February 2006

RE: The Question about Points

We traded in using RCI and was just wondering 

How many points HGVC Owners have to use to get
a Three (3) Bedroom Unit this time of year (season)


----------



## Carl D (Feb 10, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> We have stayed here for a total of 5 weeks
> From: September 1999 until February 2006


Hmmm... That's a bit more than 5 weeks.

(Just being silly)


----------



## llandaff (Feb 11, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> How many Hilton Grand Vacation Club (Sea World) Points
> Does it take reserve a Three Bedroom Unit for a full week




5,800  Gold, 3BR.

I believe it moves into Platinum next week, so it would be 8,400 through HGVC or still only 5,800 through RCI.  

Vicki.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 11, 2006)

*Feb 11*

Thanks Vicki


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2006)

*We stayed at HGVC Seaworld two-and-a-half years ago, 10-1 through 10-8.*

The master had the largest, most comfortable whirlpool tub for two.  The jets were fabulous.  The decor was top-notch as well.  Nice place.

Which is nicer, the International Drive resort or Sea World?  I am offered both of them all the time, but we need to try the other because of those RCI rules.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 11, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> The master had the largest, most comfortable whirlpool tub for two.  The jets were fabulous.  The decor was top-notch as well.  Nice place.
> 
> Which is nicer, the International Drive resort or Sea World?  I am offered both of them all the time, but we need to try the other because of those RCI rules.



I toured the on on I drive last year. Very nice. I did not think about the one in 4 rule. That's a good work around


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 11, 2006)

This is our "home" resort, but I have never stayed there.  Long story - we first bought at Flamingo, then "upgraded" our points.  I did stay at the Tuscany resort and thought it was very nice.  Tuscany may be better for adult groups.

I've enjoyed reading about the Sea World resort and hope to stay there some day with kids and grandkids.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 11, 2006)

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club SW*

Going to rate our two week stay here at Eight (8)
The Grounds and Pools are/were a perfect (10)


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 20, 2006)

*HGVC Has The Best Gourmet Cookies ....*

Be sure to stop by the Deli 
For a coffee and a box of:

Key Lime Coolers
In a Square Lime Green Color Tin

www.ByrdCookieCompany.com


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 21, 2006)

Seaworld or Tuscany?  We swam at this time last year at the Tuscany resort.  The air was chilly, but the pool was heated.  The pool areas were very nice and they were not crowded!


----------

